# Books you might like



## plutotek (Oct 14, 2012)

Looked at the info available in Amazon's preview, and all 3 books look like definite keepers.


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Although book three does focus a bit too much on the vampire hunter prop theme.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

God of thunder said:


> Although book three does focus a bit too much on the vampire hunter prop theme.


I've got volumes 1 and 2. Great coffee table books. Love the color photos. Don't have volume 3 yet. Wonder if they'll do a 4th.


----------

